# The latest from Iraq



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

CNN/Reuters: 
News reports have filtered out early this morning that US forces have swooped on an Iraqi Primary School and detained 6th Grade teacher Mohammed Al-Hazar. Sources indicate that when arrested,Â Al-Hazar was in possession of a ruler, a protractor, a set square and a calculator.Â US President George W Bush has argued that this is clear and overwhelming evidence that Iraq does indeed possess weapons of maths instruction.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NEWS UPDATE 
At lunchtime today, 10,000 Iraqi troops entered Jordan.

Asked to comment, Prime Minister, Tony Blair said "I 
didn't know she was even out there"


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

boom boom


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

News reports have filtered out early this morning that US forces have swooped on the Holmes Place fitness centre, Basra and detained a number of fitness instructors. Sources indicate that when arrested, the fitness instructors were in possession of a thighmaster, a step machine, a tredmill and a cross trainer. US President George W Bush has argued that this is clear and overwhelming evidence that Iraq does indeed possess weapons of ass destruction.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

What time does Saddam Hussain have lunch?

When Tariq Asiz


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> What time does Saddam Hussain have lunch?
> 
> When Tariq Asiz


I've seen jokes on lollipop sticks which beat that one.


----------

